# BlackMagic Recorder 3G into OBS - little to no audio



## Lord Carol (Aug 12, 2020)

Hi there,

I'm installing one of the new BlackMagic Recorder 3G (over Thunderbolt 3) for a client and I'm getting almost no audio, despite it metering fine. The small amount I do get on either monitor or stream/record output is very intermittent and distorted.

I'm using Desktop Video 11.6 as that's the only version that supports the Recorder 3G. I know there's a problem with 11.6 on the BlackMagic UltraStudio Mini Recorder but the new box isn't supported by older firmware.

Any help anyone could give would be much appreciated.


----------



## princekhazar (Sep 8, 2020)

I experienced the same problem using the UltraStudio Recorder 3G


----------



## akash chauhan (Sep 16, 2020)

I have the same problem. Audio is glitchy with OBS, but Audio and Video input from Recorder 3G works fine with Blackmagic Media Express.


----------



## thebookfreak58 (Sep 19, 2020)

It turns out that the "Blackmagic Device" option that is selected is actually written by OBS. So OBS would need to fix this. 

If you choose to add the following device which are written by Blackmagic, then it should work without the audio issues. 

Add "Video Capture Device" & add "Audio Input Capture" and select 3G recorder.

then it started working fine for me :)

OBS need to update their “blackmagic device” option.


----------



## princekhazar (Sep 28, 2020)

thebookfreak58 said:


> It turns out that the "Blackmagic Device" option that is selected is actually written by OBS. So OBS would need to fix this.
> 
> If you choose to add the following device which are written by Blackmagic, then it should work without the audio issues.
> 
> ...



I tried this, but it didn't work for me. I would get audio for the Audio Input, but the Video Capture would be black.


----------



## jluc (Sep 28, 2020)

Same issue here when using Blackmagic UltraStudio Recorder 3G on Ubuntu Linux with 11.6 drivers... No solution yet.


----------



## jluc (Sep 28, 2020)

As this seems to be a bug, I submitted a report here: https://github.com/obsproject/obs-studio/issues/3511

Please comment this Github report if you have any useful information to add.


----------



## thebookfreak58 (Oct 3, 2020)

princekhazar said:


> I tried this, but it didn't work for me. I would get audio for the Audio Input, but the Video Capture would be black.



Some more hints to help...

Similar but different bug here: https://github.com/obsproject/obs-studio/issues/3277

I have a similar issue, but mine shows a green screen on startup. Toggling the input type fixes it up. See video:








						OBS and Blackmagic 3G Recorder
					

How to get the Blackmagic 3G Recorder working in OBS. Some are having issues with the device type (choose Video/Audio Capture device) rather than the "Blackm...




					www.youtube.com


----------



## donsalvatore (Oct 25, 2020)

Lord Carol said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'm installing one of the new BlackMagic Recorder 3G (over Thunderbolt 3) for a client and I'm getting almost no audio, despite it metering fine. The small amount I do get on either monitor or stream/record output is very intermittent and distorted.
> 
> ...




This way works! puting blackmagic as an imput audio too within another audio imput


----------



## scruz931 (Oct 28, 2020)

Just had this problem last night with new 3G. Today I looked at the Device list and found "Blackmagic Device". Allows both Audio and Video from the one selection. Yay!


----------



## scruz931 (Oct 29, 2020)

scruz931 said:


> Just had this problem last night with new 3G. Today I looked at the Device list and found "Blackmagic Device". Allows both Audio and Video from the one selection. Yay!


Oops! Spoke too soon. Audio shows up but stuttering and glitchy.


----------

